# 14" MONARCH LATHE  $950.00  ILWACO WA



## Nogoingback (Mar 27, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/nco/tls/d/monarch-14-lathe-new-motor/6543630034.html


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 27, 2018)

That's a steal of a price for a SUPER rigid quality piece of old American iron!

Or, you could get a 7" Asian lathe for the same price.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Mar 27, 2018)

Very nice.  And "New single phase 220 volt motor."  "Everything works."


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 27, 2018)

That's one heck of a big lathe for not much money- bet it weighs 5000 lbs or more


----------



## DHarris (Mar 27, 2018)

I think my garage would tip over if I tried to put that in!!!  Would love to have it though!


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow, beautiful and gone already.


----------



## Briney Eye (Mar 27, 2018)

This looked like such an interesting old machine, and the listing said it had a #5 Morse taper tailstock.  Then Abom79 Instagram'ed the new Royal live center he had just gotten.  On impulse I checked Amazon for MT5 live centers to see how much they cost, and a Dorian showed up discounted 83%.  Maybe somebody reading this can take advantage of the discount.  I've gotten a number of Sandvik tool holders and inserts on these kind of deals where Amazon heavily discounts the last one.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 27, 2018)

About the best lathe ever made. Made to last when it was built. Our mighty industrial revolution is long gone. Now it's make cheap or cheaper to throw away. Instead of being proud to make machines to work for ever our goal make cheap sell high and get out quick before there's a chance to be held accountable. Even the Chinese are doing it they learned well. 
Sermon done just hate what the country's turned into.


----------

